

Surface Pro hardware issues after just two weeks - jsmith72
http://www.i4edge.com/2013/03/01/microsoft-surface-pro-hardware-problems-with-just-two-week-use/
Is anyone else having problems with their surface pro screen or other hardware issues?
======
jsmith72
[http://www.i4edge.com/2013/03/01/microsoft-surface-pro-
hardw...](http://www.i4edge.com/2013/03/01/microsoft-surface-pro-hardware-
problems-with-just-two-week-use/)

Is anyone else having hardware problems with their Surface Pro?

